# The Emporis Skyscraper Award



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Meet the world's best new skyscraper*

A pair of buildings colloquially known as "Marilyn Monroe" has won the prize for best new skyscraper completed in 2012. The curvy, twisting buildings, officially known as Absolute World Towers, and located in Mississauga, Ontario, were designed by Beijing-based MAD architects and Toronto-based Burka Architects. "The way the two structures twist organically by up to eight degrees per floor is not just a superb technical achievement, but also a refreshing change to the set forms of high-rise routine," said an international panel of expert judges when explaining their decision. The prize, given by building data company Emporis of Hamburg, Germany, "rewards skyscrapers for excellence in their aesthetic and functional design," the company said. It's the thirteenth time the prize has been awarded. Judges considered more than 300 skyscrapers completed last year and that are at least 100 meters tall.


----------



## PrometheanFire (Jan 29, 2013)

There also is a video out for the award...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHXrSf7tjTg


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

2x Istanbul :cheers:


----------



## Trueskiller (Jan 31, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*2013 Emporis Skyscraper Award Winners and Nominees*

*1st Place: The Shard London Bridge Tower, London*
*2nd Place: DC Tower 1, Vienna*
*3rd Place: Sheraton Huzhou Hot Spring Resort, Huzhou*
Cayan Tower, Dubai
One Central Park East, Sydney
Flame Towers, Baku
Mercury City, Moscow
Ardmore Residence, Singapore
AZ Tower, Brno
Nanfung Comemrcial, Hospitality and Exhibition Complex, Guangzhou
Tour Carpe Diem, La Defense, Paris


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very good....:cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

It's already October of 2015, and there have been no Emporis Skyscraper Award winners for 2014. Considering the lack of the announcement of the award winners for buildings completed in 2014, I wonder if Emporis.com decided to discontinue the award. But then again, this isn't the first time we went this long without any winners of the annual Emporis Skyscraper Award announced.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*2014 Emporis Skyscraper Award Winners and Nominees*

*1st Place: Wangjing SOHO, Beijing*
*2nd Place: Bosco Verticale, Milan*
*3rd Place: Tour D2, Courbevoie (La Defense, Paris)*
4. One World Trade Center, New York City
5. The Leadenhall Building, London
6. Burj Mohammed Bin Rashid, Abu Dhabi
7. Soyak Kristalkule, Istanbul
8. One57, New York City
9. Infinity, Brisbane
10. KKR Tower, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
*Bosco Verticale (Vertical Forest), Milan* :cheers:

see more 1-2


----------



## caohoangnam114 (Oct 29, 2015)

Money, money ???


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*2015 Emporis Skyscraper Award Winners and Nominees*

*1st Place: Shanghai Tower, Shanghai*
*2nd Place: Evolition Tower, Moscow*
*3rd Place: Il Dritto, Milan*
4. Jiangxi Nanchang Greenland Central Plaza, Nanchang
5. ABODE 318, melbourne
6. Icon Bay, Miami
7. D1 Tower, Dubai
8. 432 Park Avenue, New York City
9. Citygate, Vienna
10. ICE II, Toronto

*2016 Emporis Skyscraper Award Winners and Nominees*

*1st Place: VIA 57 West, New York City*
*2nd Place: Torre Reforma, Mexico City*
*3rd Place: Oasia Hotel Downtown, Singapore*
4. MahaNakhon, Bangkok
5. Elbphilharmonie, Hamburg
6. 56 Leonard Street, New York City
7. Chow Tai Fook Finance Centre, Guangzhou
8. The L Tower, Toronto
9. Beijing Greenland Dawangjing Tower, Beijing
10. Sumitomo Fudosan Roppongi Grand Tower, Tokyo

*2017 Emporis Skyscraper Award Winners and Nominees*

*1st Place: Lotte World Tower, Seoul*
*2nd Place: Lo Storto (Generali Tower), Milan*
*3rd Place: 150 North Riverside, Chicago*
4. Raffles City Hangzhou, Hangzhou
5. The Ellipse, Jersey City
6. Azrieli Sharona, Tel Aviv-Yaffo
7. River Point, Chicago
8. Ping An International Finance Center, Shenzhen
9. Arena Tower, London
10. Britam Tower, Nairobi


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*2018 Emporis Skyscraper Award Winners and Nominees*

*1st Place: MGM Cotai, Macau*
*2nd Place: La Marseillaise, Marseille*
*3rd Place: 52 Lime Street ("The Scalpel"), London*
4. Nan Shan Plaza, Taipei
5. 1144 Fifteenth, Denver
6. Monde, Toronto
7. Vincom Landmark 81, Ho Chi Minh City (Saigon)
8. ARO, New York City
9. CITIC Tower, Beijing
10. 414 Light Street, Baltimore


----------

